# Tecumseh engine year of manufacture



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Best I can tell number on cover reads HM100, 159120N SER 8260D
I KNOW IT'S A 10 H.P. engine but I can't figure the year. Any help?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would guess 1978. It looks newer than 68 and older than 88.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

My guess is 1988? Looks just like the '89 JD on Scots Ariens website. 
Built on the 260th day of the year. (Serial #8260D). Prob could nail it down more with the JD serial #?
Looks like a real clean machine...


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, check your other post.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> My guess is 1988? Looks just like the '89 JD on Scots Ariens website.
> Built on the 260th day of the year. (Serial #8260D). Prob could nail it down more with the JD serial #?
> Looks like a real clean machine...


Here ya go, Ray


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I found this link of someone searching for the same answer your are: 
http://www.doityourself.com/forum/o...s/223425-john-deere-snowblower-questions.html

Seems like his snowblower was right in the same age bracket as yours based on the your serial number of 597166. 
The guy answering his question said that serial number is likely from the 80's. I can ask my local guy around the corner tomorrow if you want, I have a JD dealer about 5 min away...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I found this link of someone searching for the same answer your are:
> John Deere snowblower questions ?? - DoItYourself.com Community Forums
> 
> Seems like his snowblower was right in the same age bracket as yours based on the your serial number of 597166.
> The guy answering his question said that serial number is likely from the 80's. I can ask my local guy around the corner tomorrow if you want, I have a JD dealer about 5 min away...


Thanks for that offer, Ray. I'd really apprecite it if you'd ask the dealer.and thanks for the other info. I believe it may be sold already too.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

'88

'78 used a different style starter.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok Joe- here's what I found out. 
It's a 1989, the guy said the end of the serial number is how you figure out the JD's....595XXX - 750XXX were built in 1989 and yours is 597166. 
So it looks like the Tecumseh was made in late 88 and put on the 89 JD blower.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Ok Joe- here's what I found out.
> It's a 1989, the guy said the end of the serial number is how you figure out the JD's....595XXX - 750XXX were built in 1989 and yours is 597166.
> So it looks like the Tecumseh was made in late 88 and put on the 89 JD blower.


Thanks a lot, Ray. I have been thinking it was about that vintage. At first I thought maybe 91 but just looking at the whole machine it didn't look quite new enough. No serrated augers, chute style etc.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. Helpful folks helping each other.


----------

